# Community Manager Amboss stellt sich vor



## Amboss (18. März 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich nur einmal kurz vorstellen. Mein Forumname ist Amboss und ich werde als Community Manager euch hier jetzt begleiten.  Dieser Thread soll einfach mal zur Vorstellung dienen aber beachtet bitte auch den separaten Thread für all eure Vorschläge, Kritik und Anregungen.

http://forum.pcgames.de/allgemeine-...thread-zum-forum-und-community-allgemein.html

Meine ersten Videospiele spielte ich damals auf einer Spielkonsole meiner Nachbarin, deren Namen ich leider nicht mehr genau weiß. Fußball bestand da allerdings noch aus zwei Strichen, die sich einen viereckigen Ball hin und her schossen. Schon bald konnten sich meine Eltern entspannen, als sie mir dann ein Atari 2600 System kauften, womit ich mich stundenlang beschäftigen konnte. Über den Commodore C64 und Amiga ging der Weg dann langsam zum PC und einer PS3. Seit 2005 bewege ich mich auch als Community (und Social Media) Manager in der Spiele- und Entertainmentbranche (z.B. CM bei City of Heroes und Aion).  Das war auch so die Zeit, in der ich mich viel in MMORPGs herumgetrieben habe. Momentan spiele ich aber wieder lieber kurze und knackige Spiele (ok, Ausnahmen wie Mass Effect und so bestätigen die Regel) und müsste ich meine Vorlieben mit 3 Spielen beschreiben, dann würde ich FIFA 14, Uncharted und The Walking Dead (Telltale) nennen. Eine Mischung aus Wettkampf, Action/Story und purer Story eben. 

Was das Forum bzw. die Community betrifft, möchte ich euch zunächst noch einmal auf den oben genannten Thread verweisen und euch auch bitten, dort euer Feedback dazu abzugeben. Falls ihr sonstige Fragen an mich habt, dann hinterlasst sie aber hier. 

Viele Grüße,
Amboss


----------



## McDrake (18. März 2014)

Na dann mal herzlich Willkommen


Heisst das, das die Sternies jetzt arbeitslos werden?
Treibst Du dich schon länger im Forum rum und hattest einen anderen Nick (Turicane oder so *g*)?
Warum hast Du überhaupt nen Forumsnamen? Die Redaktion, bzw der Grosstei davon meldet sich hier ja mit ihrem richtigen Namen an.

Das wärs mal fürs erste


----------



## Exar-K (18. März 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Heisst das, das die Sternies jetzt arbeitslos werden?


 Du bewegst dich auf gaaaaanz dünnem Eis, mein Lieber.


----------



## Amboss (18. März 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Heisst das, das die Sternies jetzt arbeitslos werden?


Nein, nein. Aber sie (und auch ihr) habt jetzt einen offiziellen Ansprechpartner. 


McDrake schrieb:


> Treibst Du dich schon länger im Forum rum und hattest einen anderen Nick (Turicane oder so *g*)?


Ich habe bisher nur "gestalked" 



McDrake schrieb:


> Warum hast Du überhaupt nen Forumsnamen? Die Redaktion, bzw der Grosstei davon meldet sich hier ja mit ihrem richtigen Namen an.


Ja, das war eine Entscheidung, die getroffen werden musste und die Wahl fiel dann auf Amboss. Zum Einen, um zu verdeutlichen, dass ich kein wirkliches Mitglied der PC Games Redaktion selbst bin (aber schon Mitarbeiter Computecs) und damit sowohl offizielle Interessen aber auch die Community vertrete. Zum Anderen verwende ich den Namen Amboss aber auch schon länger und es hat sich für Foren bei mir einfach so eingebürgert.


----------



## McDrake (18. März 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Du bewegst dich auf gaaaaanz dünnem Eis, mein Lieber.


Scheeeerz


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2014)

Er ist dann wohl die Schaltzentrale zwischen Forumsteilnehmern und den Chefs. Also nahe am Boss dran, deshalb Amboss 

Aber Scherz beiseite: Willkommen in den heiligen Hallen des PCG Forums. Der Quelle der Intelligenz, Kreativität und der flachen Witze.


----------



## McDrake (18. März 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Ja, das war eine Entscheidung, die getroffen werden musste und die Wahl fiel dann auf Amboss. Zum Einen, um zu verdeutlichen, dass ich kein wirkliches Mitglied der PC Games Redaktion selbst bin (aber schon Mitarbeiter Computecs) und damit sowohl offizielle Interessen aber auch die Community vertrete. Zum Anderen verwende ich den Namen Amboss aber auch schon länger und es hat sich für Foren bei mir einfach so eingebürgert.



Für welche Comm bist du zuständig?
Computec allgemein, oder nur im Bereich PCGames?


----------



## Bonkic (18. März 2014)

warum wurdest du gerade jetzt eingesetzt?


----------



## Amboss (18. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Er ist dann wohl die Schaltzentrale zwischen Forumsteilnehmern und den Chefs. Also nahe am Boss dran, deshalb Amboss
> 
> Aber Scherz beiseite: Willkommen in den heiligen Hallen des PCG Forums. Der Quelle der Intelligenz, Kreativität und der flachen Witze.


Danke, danke! So blöd es klingen mag, der Name kommt von "Otto - Der Liebesfilm". Anfangs war ich mal "Community Coordinator" und da gab es ja damals in dem Film diesen Charakter Amboss (Der Kontrollator, Der Illuminator, usw...)



McDrake schrieb:


> Für welche Comm bist du zuständig?
> Computec allgemein, oder nur im Bereich PCGames?


Aktiv im Forum bin ich nur hier. Aber ich habe noch ein paar andere übergreifende Bereiche, die eng mit Community verbunden sind und deswegen bin ich auch mit den anderen Redaktionen im Kontakt.



Bonkic schrieb:


> warum wurdest du gerade jetzt eingesetzt?


Gute Frage. Aber ich würde sagen, es gibt da keinen fest bestimmbaren guten Zeitpunkt. Lieber jetzt als später


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. März 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte mich nur einmal kurz vorstellen. Mein Forumname ist Amboss und ich werde als *Community Manager* euch hier jetzt begleiten.


 
Was ist mit Snowborn?


----------



## Bonkic (18. März 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Was ist mit Snowborn?


 
ah richtig.
der ist plötzlich nach ein paar beiträgen wieder völlig von der bildfläche verschwunden.
auch komisch.


----------



## Mothman (18. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ah richtig.
> der ist plötzlich nach ein paar beiträgen wieder völlig von der bildfläche verschwunden.
> auch komisch.


Ja, der wirkte sehr motiviert. Allerdings nur wenige Tage lang.  

Aber von jemandem mit dem Namen "Amboss" erwarte ich natürlich eine gewisse Unzerbrechlichkeit. Schnee schmilzt halt schneller, als ein Amboss. 

Achja: Willkommen, Amboss!


----------



## chbdiablo (18. März 2014)

Hallo.


----------



## svd (18. März 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> [...]
> Meine ersten Videospiele spielte ich damals auf einer Spielkonsole meiner Nachbarin, deren Namen ich leider nicht mehr genau weiß.
> [...]


 
Aha, das erste Mal bei der Nachbarin? High Five! Das hat Stil, gefällt mir.

Auch im Namen der meistens gut gekleideten, sprich anzüglichen, Leute, ein herzliches Willkommen.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (18. März 2014)

*winkt rüber*


----------



## Mothman (18. März 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Meine ersten Videospiele spielte ich damals auf einer Spielkonsole meiner Nachbarin, deren Namen ich leider nicht mehr genau weiß.


 Den Namen der Konsole oder den der Nachbarin?


----------



## Exar-K (18. März 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Den Namen der Konsole oder den der Nachbarin?


 Also ich erinnere mich auch nicht mehr an den Namen der Nachbarin vom ersten Mal.


----------



## Bonkic (18. März 2014)

den mann gleich mal ans niveau des forums heranführen. gut so!


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2014)

solche Nachbarn hätte ich auch gern gehabt 

*aber auch mal wink*


----------



## Spassbremse (18. März 2014)

...und Dein Vize heißt "Hammer", richtig?  

Herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...und Dein Vize heißt "Hammer", richtig?


 
und wenn das Ärger gibt, landet man zwischen Hammer und Amboss?


----------



## Spassbremse (18. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> und wenn das Ärger gibt, landet man zwischen Hammer und Amboss?



Genau das war die Intention dahinter.


----------



## Vordack (18. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Genau das war die Intention dahinter.


 
Na hoffentlich will niemand Schwert spielen und wird beim Versuch ritterlich zu sein zerquetscht. 

Willkommen im Club Amboss


----------



## Mothman (18. März 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club Amboss


Club Amboss? Klingt nach nem Puff.... 


Es müsste heißen: Willkommen im Club, Amboss.   



Spoiler



(sorry, ich konnte gerade nicht anders)


----------



## Exar-K (18. März 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Club Amboss? Klingt nach nem Puff....


 Da würde dann immerhin der Hammer reinpassen.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. März 2014)

wie herrlich, klassischer PCG-Niveau-limbo


----------



## Vordack (18. März 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Club Amboss? Klingt nach nem Puff....
> 
> 
> Es müsste heißen: Willkommen im Club, Amboss.
> ...


 
Oh, ich dachte es dauert länger bis es jemand merkt 

Und wer meldet sich für den Puff freiwillig? 



Spoiler



Rabi & Nyx?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. März 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Den Namen der Konsole oder den der Nachbarin?


 
Hihi. Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. 

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.


----------



## Bonkic (18. März 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.


 
ich befürchte, die paar peversen wir haben ihn bereits wieder vergrault.


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich befürchte, die paar peversen wir haben ihn bereits wieder vergrault.


 
Motte hat´s kaputt gemacht


----------



## Worrel (18. März 2014)

Naja, trotzdem kann er dann ja noch nachlesen, daß ich ihn auch herzlich willkommen geheißen habe: 
Herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Mothman (18. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Motte hat´s kaputt gemacht


Ich mach's wieder ganz, versprochen. Ich würde sagen, dass die Reparaturmaßnahme bis zirka morgen früh um 8 Uhr dauern wird.


----------



## Amboss (19. März 2014)

Oh je....da habe ich mich ja auf was eingelassen  (Scherz).

Natürlich war es der Name der Konsole, den ich nicht mehr genau weiß. War ja auch die Konsole meiner Nachbarin (_Name vom Community Manager herauseditiert_). Irgendwas mit 3 oder mehr Sportspielen, die eigentlich alle gleich waren. 2 Striche ein Ball und manchmal ein Tor (Fußball, Hockey) oder gar nix (Tennis).

Mit Snowborn arbeite ich auch noch eng zusammen. Er sitzt ganz in meiner Nähe aber konnte das Forum nicht mehr zwischen all die anderen Aufgaben reinquetschen. Bei mir liegt da der allgemeine Fokus jetzt eh auf Community und auch wenn ich da auch über das Forum hinaus denke, ist es doch ein Teil davon.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2014)

Hallo Amboss ! Wo hast du dein Eisen ?


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2014)

Leerzeichen vor Satzzeichen sind uncool ... ich bin ja für 666 Tage temporären Ban für SLB79!


----------



## Exar-K (19. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ich bin ja für 666 Tage temporären Ban für SLB79!


 Geht leider nicht. Soll ich dann auf permanent stellen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Leerzeichen vor Satzzeichen sind uncool ... ich bin ja für 666 Tage temporären Ban für SLB79!


 ??? Hast du deine Tage oder irgendein anderes Problem ?


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2014)

Beides! 

Exar ... make it so!


----------



## MisterSmith (19. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Leerzeichen vor Satzzeichen sind uncool ...


Es fällt dir erst jetzt auf das SLB plenkt?  

Übrigens auch als Deppenleerzeichen bekannt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2014)

Mal in aller Ernsthaftigkeit:

What the Fuck are you talking about ???


----------



## MisterSmith (19. März 2014)

Darum geht es. 
Plenk – Wikipedia


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Darum geht es.
> Plenk – Wikipedia


 ROFL

Ja wenn ihr keine anderen Sorgen habt. Ihr seid ohne Witz die ersten Menschen (die ich mehr oder weniger kenne) die darauf achten. Dem Rest - und dieser wird wohl bei 99,9% liegen - geht das total am Anus vorbei. 

Mir ist eine saubere Rechtschreibung (insbesondere Groß- und Kleinschreibung), Zeichensetzung (mal ab vom "bösen Leerzeichen" ), Grammatik und ein guter Satz-/Textbau weitaus wichtiger.


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2014)

Wir sind ja auch intelllilent!


----------



## Exar-K (19. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> und ein guter Sat-/Textbau


 Apropos, ich suche nach einer Sat-Schüssel (+ Receiver, usw).
Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen?


----------



## MisterSmith (19. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ohne Witz die ersten Menschen (die ich mehr oder weniger kenne) die darauf achten.


Wenn, dann war wohl ich der Erste. 
http://forum.pcgames.de/gott-die-welt/8793377-mich-gerade-aufregt-der-durchschnittliche-pc-zocker-187.html#post9628591


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Apropos, ich suche nach einer Sat-Schüssel (+ Receiver, usw).
> Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen?


 Niemand ist vor Flüchtigkeitsfehlern gefeit. Selbst ihr nicht, und ich häng mich auch nicht daran auf. 

Hatte nicht einer der Mods mal was von Rechtschreib-Nazis geschrieben... ? ^^


----------



## Exar-K (19. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Niemand ist vor Flüchtigkeitsfehlern gefeit. Selbst ihr nicht, und ich häng mich auch nicht daran auf.


Ich gebe zu, der Aufhänger war etwas billig, mein Anliegen aber dennoch ernstgemeint.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, der Aufhänger war etwas billig, mein Anliegen aber dennoch ernstgemeint.


 GelobeBesserungkannabernichtversprechendassichnichtwiederinmeinealtenGewohnheitenzurückfalle. ^^


----------



## Exar-K (19. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> GelobeBesserungkannabernichtversprechendassichnichtwiederinmeinealtenGewohnheitenzurückfalle. ^^


Mit ernstgemeintem Anliegen meinte ich meine Suche nach einer Sat-Anlage.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Mit ernstgemeintem Anliegen meinte ich meine Suche nach einer Sat-Anlage.


 Kauf dir nen ordentlichen Fernseher mit eingebautem Tuner. Mein ernst gemeinter Rat.


----------



## Vordack (19. März 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Oh je....da habe ich mich ja auf was eingelassen  (Scherz).
> 
> Natürlich war es der Name der Konsole, den ich nicht mehr genau weiß. War ja auch die Konsole meiner Nachbarin (_Name vom Community Manager herauseditiert_). Irgendwas mit 3 oder mehr Sportspielen, die eigentlich alle gleich waren. 2 Striche ein Ball und manchmal ein Tor (Fußball, Hockey) oder gar nix (Tennis).



Hört sich nach Pong an (die Konsole, nicht die Nachbarin)

Pong – Wikipedia

https://www.google.de/search?q=kons..._B-f44QTjlYDAAg&ved=0CEAQsAQ&biw=1885&bih=976

Gewinne ich irgendwas


----------



## Exar-K (19. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kauf dir nen ordentlichen Fernseher mit eingebautem Tuner.


 Ein neuer Fernseher wäre mir zu kostspielig. Der alte Kasten läuft noch gut und hat gerade mal 2,5 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Außerdem würde mir dann immer noch eine Schüssel fehlen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> Ja wenn ihr keine anderen Sorgen habt. Ihr seid ohne Witz die ersten Menschen (die ich mehr oder weniger kenne) die darauf achten. Dem Rest - und dieser wird wohl bei 99,9% liegen - geht das total am Anus vorbei.


 
Mir fällt das auch auf, weil es irgendwie unästhetisch aussieht. 
Ähnlich ist es, wenn nach dem Satzzeichen der nächste Satz ohne Leerzeichen weiter geht. Das ist so beengt. 

Naja, aber das ist eigentlich nicht das Thema, ich weiß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Mir fällt das auch auf, weil es irgendwie unästhetisch aussieht.
> Ähnlich ist es, wenn nach dem Satzzeichen der nächste Satz ohne Leerzeichen weiter geht. Das ist so beengt.


 Darum meine Devise: Lieber ein Leerzeichen mehr als zu wenig.


----------



## Mothman (19. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Niemand ist vor Flüchtigkeitsfehlern gefeit. Selbst ihr nicht, und ich häng mich auch nicht daran auf.
> 
> Hatte nicht einer der Mods mal was von Rechtschreib-Nazis geschrieben... ? ^^


Also ich wäre froh, wenn mich jemand auf einen Fehler aufmerksam macht, den ich immer und immer wieder mache. 
Klar wirkt es manchmal kleinlich. Aber im Endeffekt kann man doch daraus lernen. Und das ist immer gut





*.*


----------



## Exar-K (19. März 2014)

Da ist ein kleiner schwarzer Fleck in deinem Beitrag.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Da ist ein kleiner schwarzer Fleck in deinem Beitrag.


 BANN!!! Mit sofortiger Wirkung!


----------



## Worrel (19. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> Ja wenn ihr keine anderen Sorgen habt. Ihr seid ohne Witz die ersten Menschen (die ich mehr oder weniger kenne) die darauf achten.


Wohl kaum - den Begriff "Plenk" gibt es jedenfalls laut dieser Seite seit 1988.


----------



## Amboss (19. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (19. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kauf dir nen ordentlichen Fernseher mit eingebautem Tuner. Mein ernst gemeinter Rat.


 
Interne Receiver sind von der Sortierung her die ich kenne Grütze. Zumindestens der interne von Samsung. Das Handling ist grausam. Kann sein daß es bei Sony oder Panasonic besser ist. Aber besser BTT.


----------



## Chemenu (19. März 2014)

Das ist hier der ganz normale Wahnsinn. So ähnlich verläuft jeder Thread. 

Übrigens auch von mir Hallo und Willkommen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2014)

Wie kommt man von der Vorstellung des Community-Managers hin zu Fernseher und Receiver? Das muss man auch erst mal schaffen


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2014)

nja, man orientiert sich da so grob am play3 Podcast


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie kommt man von der Vorstellung des Community-Managers hin zu Fernseher und Receiver? Das muss man auch erst mal schaffen


 
BTT wäre trotzdem nicht schlecht.


----------



## MichaelG (19. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie kommt man von der Vorstellung des Community-Managers hin zu Fernseher und Receiver? Das muss man auch erst mal schaffen


 
Wir bekommen alles hin. Und wenns nicht paßt wirds passend gemacht.


----------



## Exar-K (19. März 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> BTT wäre trotzdem nicht schlecht.


 Versuchen wir es mal.

Lieber Amboss, die Redaktion sitzt ja bekanntlich in Fürth. Als Ort hast du aber Nürnberg eingetragen.
Wurdest du ausgelagert, oder pendelst du nur?

Und wo wir schon dabei sind, bist du FCN-Fan?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ich verweise auf die Mods Rab und Exar, denen haben wir es ja zu verdanken. ICH wasche meine Hände in Unschuld. ^^


----------



## Amboss (19. März 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Versuchen wir es mal.
> 
> Lieber Amboss, die Redaktion sitzt ja bekanntlich in Fürth. Als Ort hast du aber Nürnberg eingetragen.
> Wurdest du ausgelagert, oder pendelst du nur?
> ...


 
Yeah, BTT!

Also mit Fürth und Nürnberg bringst du mich jetzt in Bedrängnis. Das ist ja immer so ein heikles Thema hier in der "Metropolregion". Ich wohne in Nürnberg und pendle nach Fürth, ja. Was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist, weil die Städte ja in sich übergehen. Sind trotzdem nur knapp 15 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad oder der U-Bahn.

Und ja, ich würde mich als FCN-Fan bezeichnen. Wobei es immer wieder mal Phasen gibt, wo man sich die Spiele einfach nicht anschauen kann (da schalte ich dann lieber auf andere Spiele oder die Konferenz) aber das Herz ist dabei. Also auch eher ein Fan des Spiels an sich und es gibt keine großen Animositäten gegenüber anderen Teams. Wer schön spielt, hat meinen Respekt. Aber als jemand, der hier auch aufgewachsen ist, hänge ich am FCN. In der Champions League muss ich mir da natürlich Alternativen suchen. Da werden heute Abend schon mal für den BVB die Daumen gedrückt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. März 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> weil die Städte ja in sich übergehen.


 
Der Verlag liegt zusätzlich auch noch genau an der Grenze zwischen beiden Städten.
Wenn man aus dem Fenster spuckt, trifft man quasi schon fast Nürnberg.


----------



## Amboss (20. März 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der Verlag liegt zusätzlich auch noch genau an der Grenze zwischen beiden Städten.
> Wenn man aus dem Fenster spuckt, trifft man quasi schon fast Nürnberg.


 Warum sollte man auf Nürnberg spucken wollen? 

EDIT: Das ist eine rhetorische Frage. Jetzt bloß keinen Städtekrieg....


----------



## Spassbremse (20. März 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Warum sollte man auf Nürnberg spucken wollen?



Haargenau dasselbe habe ich mir auch gedacht. Innerfränkischer Zwist, Matthias?


----------



## Exar-K (20. März 2014)

Früher hat man das mit einer Partie Quake/UT/CS geklärt.
Eine elegante Konfliktlösung aus zivilisierteren Tagen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. März 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Warum sollte man auf Nürnberg spucken wollen?


 


Spassbremse schrieb:


> Haargenau dasselbe habe ich mir auch gedacht. Innerfränkischer Zwist, Matthias?


 
Das war eine rein zufällig gewählt Form der Interaktion mit der anderen Seite.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. März 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Interne Receiver sind von der Sortierung her die ich kenne Grütze. Zumindestens der interne von Samsung. Das Handling ist grausam. Kann sein daß es bei Sony oder Panasonic besser ist. Aber besser BTT.


 
Ich hab ne Metz Röhre und kann mich über den internen Receiver nicht beklagen. Man hat eine Senderliste in der alle Sender stehen, egal ob analog oder DVB-C


----------



## Taila (26. März 2014)

Ich will eure Diskussion hier ja nicht bremsen, aber ich hab eine mir persönlich sehr wichtige Frage: 
Kümmerst du, Amboss, dich nur um PCG oder auch um andere Community-Bereiche, zum Beispiel VGZ? Da besteht nämlich auch einiges an Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## McDrake (27. März 2014)

Taila schrieb:


> Ich will eure Diskussion hier ja nicht bremsen, aber ich hab eine mir persönlich sehr wichtige Frage:
> Kümmerst du, Amboss, dich nur um PCG oder auch um andere Community-Bereiche, zum Beispiel VGZ? Da besteht nämlich auch einiges an Handlungsbedarf.


Wohl eher zZ nur hier:
http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-z...nager-amboss-stellt-sich-vor.html#post9713903
_(Aktiv im Forum bin ich nur hier. Aber ich habe noch ein paar andere übergreifende Bereiche, die eng mit Community verbunden sind und deswegen bin ich auch mit den anderen Redaktionen im Kontakt.)_


----------



## Amboss (27. März 2014)

Ja, was McDrake gesagt hat. Es gibt ein paar Dinge, die ich hier mal ausprobieren möchte und die man dann natürlich auch ggf. übertragen kann (mit leichten Anpassungen). Aber erst einmal sehen, wie die laufen. Der erste Plan steht und es muss nur noch was am Forum gemacht werden, dann kann es losgehen. 

Du kannst mir aber gerne mal eine PM schicken, falls du Vorschläge/Anmerkungen bzgl. VGZ hast.

Ich muss gestehen, die Änderungen sind auch ein Experiment und ich hoffe, sie gefallen euch. Ich habe mir so die Aktivitäten im Forum angeschaut und will ein wenig umstellen. Der Mensch ist ja ein Gewohnheitstier und deswegen gebt dem Ganzen auf jeden Fall bitte ein Chance und nie vergessen, dass man basierend auf konstruktivem Feedback das auch weiter anpassen kann.

Ich gebe mal einen Einblick:

Die Kommentarforen würde ich gerne in einen Kommentarbereich verschieben (mit den entsprechenden Unterforen), damit dort dann die Diskussionen über die Gaming-News sind. Die weiteren Oberbereiche sind dann:

*Community*
Der Bereich, in dem Sachen wie Gott & die Welt, Spielwiese und so weiter ausgebaut werden. Auch gibt es hier dann "offizielle" Foren für Ankündigungen und Interaktionen mit uns.

*Spiele*
Hier wohl eine etwas größere Änderung. Es soll weggehen von den harten Fakten (da ist auch in den Kommentarbereichen dann genug Platz dafür) oder sondern eher Platz für eure eigenen Erlebnisse mit den Spielen bieten. Unterforen bieten für die Momente oder Emotionen, die ihr mitteilen wollt (z.B. "Ratet mal, was mir passiert ist" oder "Ich muss mich jetzt mal aufregen"). Für manche Spiele bieten sich auch besondere Unterforen an, aber die kann man nach und nach aufbauen. Dafür braucht es dann natürlich immer eine gewisse Anzahl an Leuten und vor allem welche, die das auch mit Herz und Seele spielen. Da ich privat viel Fifa spiele, wäre das ein erstes Experiment. Ich denke, es braucht für jedes Unterforum neben der Menge an Spielern auch immer mindestens eine Person, die da ein Auge drauf hat und tief in der Materie drin steckt.

*Plattformen*
Relativ simpel. Quasi die Technik-Ecke wobei der Plan ist, die bisher getrennten Konsolenforen erstmal zusammenzufassen. Die bisherigen PC-Bereiche passen weitgehend so, wie sie jetzt sind (Ok, Windows 7 kann man wohl mittlerweile verschieben).

*Eigene Inhalte*
Das soll dann so der Bereich werden, in dem sich die Leute austoben können, die gerne ihre eigenen Inhalte mit den Spielen erstellen. Aber eben abgegrenzt vom Rest des Forums, da dies auch nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Ideenaustausch, Technikfragen, Strategien oder auch Klatsch&Tratsch. Wie das genau aussehen wird, kommt später noch.


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2014)

solange ihr die 'top 100' nicht entfernt, ist mir eigentlich alles egal.
die forenübersicht steuere ich eh nie an.


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> solange ihr die 'top 100' nicht entfernt, ist mir eigentlich alles egal.
> die forenübersicht steuere ich eh nie an.


 
aber Fussball kann schon weg, oder?


----------



## Exar-K (27. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> aber Fussball kann schon weg, oder?


 Fußball und Katzen


----------



## McDrake (27. März 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Fußball und Katzen


KRIEG!!!


----------



## Batze (28. März 2014)

Oh ein Neuer 

Willkommen "winkewinke"


----------



## Kaisan (4. April 2014)

Auch von meiner Seite ein Willkommen in unserer durchtriebenen Gamer-Gesellschaft


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. April 2014)

Hm...ich glaube wenn Rabowke sich Amboss nennen würde, stünde noch ein "i" davor


----------



## Batze (7. April 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hm...ich glaube wenn Rabowke sich Amboss nennen würde, stünde noch ein "i" davor



Du meinst bestimmt, wenn Rabowke sich Amboss mal vornehmen würde. hehe
Dann wäre hier mal wieder PARTY


----------



## Spassbremse (7. April 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hm...ich glaube wenn Rabowke sich Amboss nennen würde, stünde noch ein "i" davor



Der ist richtig gut, der funktioniert ja gleich auf mehreren Ebenen.


----------



## Rabowke (7. April 2014)

Hier werden auf meine Kosten Witze gemacht! Ich sollte euch alle sperren. EUCH ALLE! *ALLE!*


----------



## Mothman (7. April 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hier werden auf meine Kosten Witze gemacht! Ich sollte euch alle sperren. EUCH ALLE! *ALLE!*



Morgen liest man dann folgende Meldung in der Fachpresse:


> *Foren Mod bei Computec sperrt alle User, bis auf sich selbst, aus.*
> Berlin, den 8.4.2014: Der PC Games Foren-User 'Rabowke' hat es gestern fertig gebracht sämtliche Accounts (inklusive aller Administratoren-Konten) des PC Games-Forums zu bannen, seinen foreninternen Titel zu 'Großwesir' zu ändern und das PC Games Logo offiziell in ein animiertes Gif von Kate Upton ändern zu lassen.
> Der Auslöser für diesen digitalen Amoklauf war - Augenzeugenberichten zu Folge - ein unbedachter Witz mit einem Amboss.
> Die Löschung des Internets hat er für nächste Woche angekündigt, sollte man sich nicht bei ihm entschuldigen.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. April 2014)

@ Mothman:

Nice, aber bei welchem "informellen Mitarbeiter" soll man sich denn entschuldigen?


----------



## Rabowke (7. April 2014)

*ausrast*

Ernsthaft? ERNSTHAFT?

Der PC Games Foren-*User*?!

USER?! *ausrast*



Aber ich musste bei deinem Text schon laut lachen ...


----------



## ZAM (15. August 2014)

Ich hatte mir überlegt mich nach 17 Jahren hier auch mal vorzustellen .. aber .. nein. *g*


----------



## Rabowke (15. August 2014)

... du bist?


----------



## ZAM (15. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... du bist?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....


----------



## Spassbremse (15. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... du bist?



Jetzt hast Du den Sidekick vom Rossi beleidigt! 

Schäm Dich, Rabowke!


----------



## Rabowke (15. August 2014)

Ich hab schon mit ZAM WoW gespielt da warst du noch ein kleiner Hüpfer ... also Mowl! 



Ich weiß noch als ZAM mir ganz aufgeregt erzählt hat, dass er jetzt die Möglichkeit hat bei Computec anzufangen ... damals hatte ich IMO einige Reibereien mit aph hier im Forum und dann hat sich heraus gestellt, dass er auch WoW gezockt hat ... mit mir zusammen!!1


----------



## Exar-K (15. August 2014)

Kein Mobbing meine Herren. Dafür bin ich zuständig.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. August 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Kein Mobbing meine Herren. Dafür bin ich zuständig.



Jeder ist ersetzbar.


----------



## Bonkic (2. September 2015)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, der wirkte sehr motiviert. Allerdings nur wenige Tage lang.



amboss hat offenbar auch schon längst wieder das weite gesucht.


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2015)

Gibts dazu eigentlich was offizielles?

Und was ist denn nun mit Motte los?

Man könnte natürlich auch nen eigenen Thread erstellen:
Was passierte eigentlich mit...


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2015)

Amboss ... keine Ahnung.

Motte hat wohl einen neuen Job und viel Stress, aus dem Grund wohl keine Zeit für uns süße Schnuffelpuffs.


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Amboss ... keine Ahnung.


Mit 1000 YT-Abonnenten kann man sich nicht zur Ruhe setzen, oder?


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2015)

Der Amboss  Das war wie Superman zu sagen pflegte: "Auf auf und davon".
Er hat aus freien Stücken zur dunklen Seite der Macht gewechselt. Das ging aber auch so schnell, das er dann wohl leider vergessen hat einen Abschied hier zu verfassen. Das war garantiert keine böswillige Absicht  
Möge er in Fri.. erm viel Spaß und Erfolg haben in seinem neuen Job. ^^


----------



## Enisra (30. Oktober 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Amboss  Das war wie Superman zu sagen pflegte: "Auf auf und davon".
> Er hat aus freien Stücken zur dunklen Seite der Macht gewechselt. Das ging aber auch so schnell, das er dann wohl leider vergessen hat einen Abschied hier zu verfassen. Das war garantiert keine böswillige Absicht
> Möge er in Fri.. erm viel Spaß und Erfolg haben in seinem neuen Job. ^^



Das Gras auf der anderen Seite war wohl Grüner, da gilt es eben neue Felder zu bestellen *zwinker*


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Er hat aus freien Stücken zur dunklen Seite der Macht gewechselt.



G...G... Gamestar?


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2015)

Naja
Dass man sich bei seinem Klientel, für welches man eigentlich der Hauptverantwortliche war, nicht verabschiedet, bzw dieses kurzerhand "vergisst", verdient nicht grade eine super Note.

Aber danke für die Info.


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwas mit PR. ^^


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Irgendwas mit PR. ^^



OK, das ist auch düster.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Naja
> Dass man sich bei seinem Klientel, für welches man eigentlich der Hauptverantwortliche war, nicht verabschiedet, bzw dieses kurzerhand "vergisst", verdient nicht grade eine super Note.
> 
> Aber danke für die Info.



Seh ich genauso ... man merkt halt, wer mit Lust und Laune an einem Job hängt, oder wer nur Dinge probiert umzusetzen, die seiner Meinung nach en vogue sind ... ich sag nur diese unsäglichen Lets Play Video.


----------



## Exar-K (30. Oktober 2015)

Ach, Amboss ist weg?
Hat sich doch eh schon länger rar gemacht.


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2015)

Man kann natürlich auch wegen nichts ein Fass aufmachen.


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2015)

Er scheint auf die Dunkle Seite gewechselt zu haben.
- > https://www.facebook.com/martin.rabl -> GIANTS Software | Home -> Schweiz!!!!


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2015)

Wer macht denn ein Fass auf? 

Sceptical users are sceptical ... nichts weiter Mausi!


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2015)

Hab ich doch gesagt. 


Ach und weil wir schon dabei sind .. der hier ist für Radauke.. erm Rabowke: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> G...G... Gamestar?



Computerbild Spiele ist die dunkle Seite der Macht ^^ - Gamestar ist seid IDG sich von ihnen getrennt hat nur noch mit Gungans zu vergleichen


----------



## Exar-K (30. Oktober 2015)

Also ich mag Fässer, besonders die mit Single Malt oder Bier.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2015)

... und was ist mit deiner Freundin?


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Also ich mag Fässer, besonders die mit Single Malt oder Bier.



Da muss ich gleich an Mila Kunis denken ^^


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich auch wegen nichts ein Fass aufmachen.



Ist ja nicht so, dass er keinen Zugang zum Forum mehr hätte.
Also hätte er sich auch anständig verabschieden können.
Denn er wurde ja auch "ein Fass" aufgemacht als er kam.

Es macht halt auch keinen guten Eindruck für euch, wenn (mal wieder) ein Commmanager einfach so verschwindet.

// ich nehm dann das Bier


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2015)

ich find das auch schwach.
natürlich hat er wichtigeres zu tun, aber zumindest ein abschieds-sätzchen hätte es schon sein dürfen. 
gerade nachdem er damals so voller elan hier aufgeschlagen ist.


----------



## Exar-K (30. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Da muss ich gleich an Mila Kunis denken ^^


Wieso? Da bräuchte ich keinen Alkohol, die nehm ich auch nüchtern.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wieso? Da bräuchte ich keinen Alkohol, die nehm ich auch nüchtern.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_Vk5iloGrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wieso? Da bräuchte ich keinen Alkohol, die nehm ich auch nüchtern.



Die macht aber verstörenderweise Werbung für Jim Beam *g*


----------



## Exar-K (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich sprach von Whisky und nicht von Toilettenreiniger ...


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

Was macht den Jim Bean falsch ?


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Was macht den Jim Bean falsch ?



Das ist für Whiskey-Kenner wie Dimmu Borgir in der Metal-Szene .. *g*


----------



## Loosa (30. Oktober 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist für Whiskey-Kenner wie Dimmu Borgir in der Metal-Szene .. *g*



Heißt also er ist genießbarer als das was Kenner meinen trinken zu müssen.
So wie Limo vs. Ingwer-Kreuzkümmel-Mate-Tee.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Heißt also er ist genießbarer als das was Kenner meinen trinken zu müssen.
> So wie Limo vs. Ingwer-Kreuzkümmel-Mate-Tee.



Eindeutig nein. Jim Beam/Jack Daniel's etc. kannst Du eigentlich wirklich nur als Felgenreiniger benutzen. Das Zeug schmeckt nur ekelhaft - und war schuld daran, dass ich lange Zeit US-Whiskies als ungenießbare Plörre gemieden habe.

Was Unrecht war, da es tatsächlich durchaus gute Bourbons gibt - z. B. Stagg Jr.'s, oder Booker's.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

aber warum ist jim bean / jack daniles so schlecht ?

laut der werbung sieht es doch so aus als würden die alles richtig machen


----------



## Chemenu (30. Oktober 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Eindeutig nein. Jim Beam/Jack Daniel's etc. kannst Du eigentlich wirklich nur als Felgenreiniger benutzen. Das Zeug schmeckt nur ekelhaft - und war schuld daran, dass ich lange Zeit US-Whiskies als ungenießbare Plörre gemieden habe.
> 
> Was Unrecht war, da es tatsächlich durchaus gute Bourbons gibt - z. B. Stagg Jr.'s, oder Booker's.


Bookers's & Hookers... und der Freitag Abend ist gerettet.


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> aber warum ist jim bean / jack daniles so schlecht ?
> 
> laut der werbung sieht es doch so aus als würden die alles richtig machen



Welche Werbung verspricht was anderes????


----------



## Loosa (30. Oktober 2015)

Mein erster Kontakt mit Jim Beam (oder JD?) war beim Camping am See, wo die Flasche schon den ganzen Tag in der Sonne vor sich hinköchelte. 
Seitdem besteht zwischen Whiskey und mir ein Annäherungsverbot. 

Vielleicht sollte ich aber doch mal probieren wie Qualität schmeckt. Soweit ich gehört habe bei Raumtemperatur und nie on the rocks?


----------



## Chemenu (30. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich aber doch mal probieren wie Qualität schmeckt. Soweit ich gehört habe bei Raumtemperatur und nie on the rocks?


Durch das Eis bzw. die Kälte geht halt das Aroma verloren. Also ja, eigentlich Raumtemperatur und bei Bedarf etwas mit Wasser verdünnen. 

Im Sommer trink ich allerdings auch mal ganz gern ein Gläschen mit ein wenig Eis, dann halt eher günstigere Tropfen und nicht grad den 18 Jahre alten Yamazaki.^^
Da sollte man sich nicht zu verrückt machen lassen von diesen ganzen elitären "Vorschriften".


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> aber warum ist jim bean / jack daniles so schlecht ?
> 
> laut der *werbung* sieht es doch so aus als würden die alles richtig machen



Ernsthafte Frage?  

EDIT: Eis versaut einfach völlig die komplexen Aromen. Wenn diese allerdings widerlich schmecken und es einem in erster Linie nur um den Rausch geht, dann darf man gerne soviel Eis, wie man möchte, verwenden.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich aber doch mal probieren wie Qualität schmeckt. Soweit ich gehört habe bei Raumtemperatur und nie on the rocks?



Gute Sachen verwässert man eh nicht mit Eis, sowas trinkt man Pur, wenn es denn Gut ist.


Holt euch was gutes Schottisches, so ein schöner Malt ist was feines, aber nicht dieses Ami Werbe Spülwasser.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Frage?



Ich trinke kein Whiskey - daher ja. In den Werbungen der zwei firmen die laut den leuten hier nach rohrreiniger schmecken sieht das produkt was sie verkauft gut aus.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich trinke kein Whiskey - daher ja. In den Werbungen der zwei firmen die laut den leuten hier nach rohrreiniger schmecken sieht das produkt was sie verkauft gut aus.



Klar sieht's gut aus - dafür ist ja die Werbung gedacht. Ich kenne niemanden, der das Zeug freiwillig *pur* trinkt, wenn, dann nur als Longdrink mit viel Eis. 

Ist wie mit allem anderen auch, für die *wirklich* guten Sachen wird keine (Fernseh)werbung gemacht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2015)

Was zur... Wie kommt man von Amboss zu Alkohol?!


----------



## Chemenu (30. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was zur... Wie kommt man von Amboss zu Alkohol?!



Die PCG Community, also wir, sind nur mit viel Alkohol im Blut zu ertragen. Deshalb werden alle Community Manager entweder zu Alkoholikern und gehen ex oder ergreifen rechtzeitig die Flucht und suchen sich richtige Jobs.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was zur... Wie kommt man von Amboss zu Alkohol?!



Es begann damit das ein paar User ein Fass aufgemacht haben ^^


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was zur... Wie kommt man von Amboss zu Alkohol?!



Dieser Thread ist nur besoffen zu ertragen


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rucqSzDAOCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




*FREIBIER FÜR ALLE*


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> aber warum ist jim bean / jack daniles so schlecht ?
> 
> laut der werbung sieht es doch so aus als würden die alles richtig machen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt vieleicht von den alkohol trinker nur 10% oder weniger der leute in deutschland die sich wirklich mit whiskey auskennen.

der rest kennt halt nur die zwei sorten aus der werbung


----------



## Loosa (30. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> der rest kennt halt nur die zwei sorten aus der werbung



Genauso ist es. Pushkin und Gorbatschow.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was zur... Wie kommt man von Amboss zu Alkohol?!



Fängt doch beides mit A an.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Oktober 2015)

hab mich auch vor ein paar Wochen schon gewundert, als ich auf Amboss Profil ging und sah dass er nur noch erfahrener Benutzer war/ist.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte ja vor Wochen mal nach gefragt warum der Community Chef nicht/nie anwesend ist, da hatte er sich noch kurz gemeldet und meinte er hätte auch andere Aufgaben im Betrieb.
Alles schön und gut, aber dann sollen sie eben einen anderen das machen lassen.

Also ankommen, Große Welle verbreiten, einiges hier unnütz umbauen und sich dann nicht mehr sehen lassen ist auch nicht so toll.


----------



## Worrel (30. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> laut der werbung sieht es doch so aus als würden die alles richtig machen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

Wie soll jemand der kein whiskey trinkt den wissen das die zwei sorten nicht den namen verdienen  Ich verstehe den #aufschrei nicht ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> öhm....ähh....also...



Wo nimmst du nur die geilen, passenden gifs immer her


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Oktober 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wo nimmst du nur die geilen, passenden gifs immer her



Ja, das find' ich auch immer sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, das find' ich auch immer sehr beeindruckend!


 Worrel ist halt wohl oft auf Computer/Spiele-Messen unterwegs und bekommt immer nen Haufen gifaways, die muss er halt auch irgendwann verbraten ^^


----------



## Loosa (30. Oktober 2015)

Bisschen schade, dass sich in Communities immer groß vorgestellt wird aber kaum jemand lebewohl sagt...


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wo nimmst du nur die geilen, passenden gifs immer her



Memeful · Image Picker


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Oktober 2015)

Das war eigentlich ne rhetorische Frage^^


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Memeful · Image Picker



Ne, das kannte ich tatsächlich noch nicht. Danke.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Memeful · Image Picker


http://i.memeful.com/media/post/YMKD7RQ_700wa_0.gif


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Oktober 2015)

Das Einbinden klappt wohl nicht


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2015)

... irgendwie nicht.

Scheiss Seite!  

Schau ich eben weiter Agents of Shield Season 3!


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Scheiss Seite!



Das Forum verwendet eine Liste die im sagt welche Bilderquellen den img code nutzen dürfen.

Imgur und ein paar andere Bilderhoster sind erlaubt und stehen auf der Liste für erlaubte Bilderquellen. Alle anderen Bilderquellen die nicht der Liste stehen da wird vom forum aus der img code deaktiviert. Da hilft nur es als Anhang im forum zu speichern oder bei einer anderen Bilderquelle hochzuladen. Das dient alles zu euren Schutz und zum schutz des forums. Manche Bilderquellen sind so verseucht da sprang der Verteidigungsschutz von google an und hat die seite / das forum temporär gesperrt um eine Verseuchung einzuschränken.


----------



## Worrel (31. Oktober 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wo nimmst du nur die geilen, passenden gifs immer her





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Antwort lautet: Imgur


----------



## McDrake (31. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach Kinder....


----------



## HanFred (31. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (31. Oktober 2015)

Könnte hier mal der Community Manager eingreifen.
Das artet ja aus.


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Könnte hier mal der Community Manager eingreifen.
> Das artet ja aus.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fBGWtVOKTkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (31. Oktober 2015)

GIF Party!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HanFred (31. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

